# Arghh Airbag 65535 fault code!!



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,
Airbag light has appeared on the dash! Vcds lite scan shows 65535 internal control module memory error. Vcds lite does not allow me to reset as it just reappears. Is it a case of an expensive repair bill or has anyone got experience or recommends a airbag reset tool?

Kind regards,
Al


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Read Len's post! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Switch under the seat

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Switch under the seat
> J
> Xx


You have been at the New Year Spirit already!

From May this year (2013 _whilst it lasts!_)


Skeee said:


> .................... re 65535, have a read of Len's post:-
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=325603&p=2550490&hilit=airbag+chinese#p2550490
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=311707&p=2521291&hilit#p2521291


----------



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

Checked all is well under the seat, no joy . Lens post? 
Cheers


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328742&hilit=+Len
5 Jan 2013



LPL said:


> Interesting tale of woe followed with success. I let the battery drain to a very low level such that when the car was started it screwed up everything, all the warning lights and sensors lit up like a Christmas tree. Once the engine had run for a while and presumably the system was nicely warmed up, lights started to go out and all appeared to be well apart from the Air Bag indicator, which stayed on.
> I posted a request on the Form for help not knowing quite what to do next. Thanks to those who responded, even the guy who suggested painting out the glass, interesting approach but not for me.
> Special mention and thanks for SKEEE who I met up with in a carpark in Swindon to try his VCDS and lead, he cleared a list of faults but sadly not the Airbag, all we got was the dreaded code 65535. Not to be put off, at his suggestion, I tried Audi [Swindon] a very nice young lady offered coffee etc. "Yes I'm sure we can reset it for you" and "no there wont be a charge its just a little thing, wont take a minute" she said. Well 20 mins later "ooops its not working, i think you'll have to bring it back after Christmas sir", I thanked her for her assistance pointing out that I was a long way from home and set out on my return journey.
> Having read about the charges for a new controller and almost resigned to forking out all that money, I took a look at Ebay in the hope of insperation after all what could I lose?
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Switch under the seat
> ...


What in earth do you mean lol

J
Xx


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

Skeee said:


> Read Len's post! :wink:


Skeee's correct, if you look up my experiences its a common issue, it happens on mine when its left standing [battery low] and the temperature drops, start the engine and on comes the light. I have a re-setter tool and it works, i dont know how, i dont know why it just does [so far] ......Len


----------



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, have bought a airbag reset tool from eBay so will await it arrival! Fingers crossed !


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

AvTT said:


> Cheers guys, have bought a airbag reset tool from eBay so will await it arrival! Fingers crossed !


Let us know how you get on if you can


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

i have this same lights and fault week ago plug was disconnected under seat , just connct back and reset fault with this cheap reseter and no problem at all now ;D


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi there

I have a similar problem I hope somebody can help me get to the bottom of.

I have a late 2003 (on a 53 plate) Audi TT 225 1.8T

My airbag light permanently on as well with one small difference. I took it to an Audi dealer some time last year & they managed to cancel out the dash board light by plugging it in to their diagnostic tool but as soon as the steering wheel went into lock (can't remember if it was left or right) the airbag light came back on permanently again. I took it again & was told that it is the airbag squib on the steering wheel that's at fault but since Audi charge a rather hefty amount for a new one I want to source one off eBay. However I need the part number. I have been given the part number

1J0 959 653 B

But calling my local Audi dealer seems they do not want to give out the part number unless I buy the squib from them.

Any help to solve the correct part number would be great help as airbag light is now a MOT failure :-(

Thanks very much


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

fanaloneman said:


> But calling my local Audi dealer seems they do not want to give out the part number unless I buy the squib from them.


That's really poor customer service. I'd ring another dealership, or even phone a Volkswagen one. When I needed a part number for a brake pipe they not only gave me the number they emailed a picture of the part to compare when I sourced another one.

Have you tried one of them Chinese airbag resetters, I've heard good things about them


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

hello Brian,

Thanks for your response. I've thought about the gadget but I'm not sure if after using it then locking the steering wheel the light would come on again thus failing the MOT.

Yes, that's what thought about the dealership as well. I should really try another but I don't really want to run into the same problem so thought I;d ask here before doing so,


----------



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my airbag reset tool to come, seems as though everywhere has a shortage. Did audi charge you much to reset the light, may have to give that a go . Appears people have had good results from the rest tools though!


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Just to endorse all the positive comments about the cheap ebay reset gizmo. I had light on for weeks, tried everything to extinguish it with no luck. Gambled less than £20 on the ebay product and bingo light turned straight off and hasn't been on since. Certainly worth a try!!


----------



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

Due to shortages I had to buy one which was approx £35, good news is it worked and I no longer have an airbag light !
Cheers guys!


----------



## memoht (Dec 8, 2013)

Waiting for my 3rd attempt to buy an airbag reset tool to arrive so I can get my airbag light off. Ordered one from ebay, then they said out of stock. Ordered one from amazon and seller sent a service reset tool instead. Back to ebay and currently tracking order from china. I think these things must be built at a unicorn farm. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

I have managed to find the part number for my Audi TT 2003 on 53 plate

audi 1J0 959 654 BK

I am tempted to get this reset tool as Audi have quoted £262 for the part :-o & £410 for them to fit it !!!!!

I've looked on eBay and there are some other reset tools available but none of them list the same part number so I'm wondering

i) Will this tool work for the problem I have? (Airbag light comes permanently on, on steering lock after taking it off with the diagnostic tool &

ii) Will the reset tool work with my specific squib?

Any help would be hugely appreciated. Thank you


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had same problem, it was the connector under seat, take it apart, smear small amount of Vaseline on connections then reconnect. In my case the light went out.

If you knock off airbag light with tool how do you know the airbag is working?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> I had same problem, it was the connector under seat, take it apart, smear small amount of Vaseline on connections then reconnect. In my case the light went out.
> 
> If you knock off airbag light with tool how do you know the airbag is working?


 You will never be certain that the airbag system is, and will be working, correctly, without testing ie deploying it! But you can be sure that the system has not failed by scanning Section 15-Airbags, Vagcom and it reporting no faults.

Vagcom will differentiate between an open circuit connector 01217 and the Memory Error, 65535 fault, that occurs sometimes if you start the car with a flat battery.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01217


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

I just picked up this bit of info from a German forum. This is starting to feel like I'm hijacking this thread and I should really start a fresh thread but any help will be great.



> 1J0959654S was replaced in 2000 by 1J0959654AG. This number was 2012 in turn by 1J0959654BK


I'm wondering if anybody can confirm this to be true as I don't want stuff like the ABS or the ESP to fail.

Thanks


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

fanaloneman said:


> I just picked up this bit of info from a German forum. This is starting to feel like I'm hijacking this thread and I should really start a fresh thread but any help will be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Fanny. If you put your location in your profile settings someone may be close for you to try their resetter?

I have a resetter myself and more than happy for you to use it to see if it works and you're local to me?

I'm near Camberley (off M3) and I'm sure others would offer the same if you were close to them?


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey thanks 

I'm in North London btw

Does the reset tool completely extinguish the airbag light or does it just go back to normal functioning?
Coming on at ignition then going out?


----------



## AvTT (Dec 18, 2012)

In my case I used the reset tool, and light went out. Airbag light still comes on and goes of with the ignition cycle. I have scanned with vag com and it shows no errors so I believe all has been fixed by the tool.


----------



## memoht (Dec 8, 2013)

Well curses. My reset tool arrived today and I just tried it out. Unfortunately, my airbag light is still on and the DTC code is 65535. From here I plan to:
• replace my battery
• swap out my airbag control module for one I purchased from another vehicle
• send off my unit to airbagsystems.com for a reset if the replacement I bought fairs no better.

#$%*% airbag light from hell.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

memoht said:


> Well curses. My reset tool arrived today and I just tried it out. Unfortunately, my airbag light is still on and the DTC code is 65535. From here I plan to:
> • replace my battery
> • swap out my airbag control module for one I purchased from another vehicle
> • send off my unit to airbagsystems.com for a reset if the replacement I bought fairs no better.
> ...


 Send it back! Amazon are usually good about these issues. Besides, it didn't work as described and with the other reports I've read, they have worked.


----------



## memoht (Dec 8, 2013)

*Update.* Yesterday was about 20F. Today it is warmer, so I gave the reset tool another try and my airbag light is now OFF. It worked. By god it actually worked. For the first time since owning my car the Airbag light is OFF! Woo-hoo.


----------



## .rich. (Apr 18, 2013)

This may be a stupid question but I am a little confused about whether or not my tool is actually working...

I plug it in, turn ignition and scan for codes before getting 65535 and one for each seat airbag. I then erase the codes but they do not seem to disappear. Shouldn't they be erased until the next time I turn the ignition, or does it instantly come back and create a new fault code?

I can't figure out whether it's worth trying another tool (as I did cheap out a little) or the module is definitely broken and it's creating another set of error codes instantly?


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

fanaloneman said:


> Hey thanks
> 
> I'm in North London btw
> 
> ...


Well you're not too far from me so if you want to pop over at any point and try the resetter feel free! Just drop me a PM.

The light (as far as I'm aware) goes back to normal operation. The light come on and does its power on self test on ignition and goes back off as normal. I understand that the airbag(s) still function exactly then as they should but I don't intend to crash to test that theory!

It did say on the guidance that came with mine that if it didn't work and the LED came back on the airbag module did need replacing. However my resetter has been used on four or five different cars as well as one a number of times and it has never failed and worked every time.

If I were you I'd try using mine/someone's and if it works buy yourself one, well worth the 30 odd quid if it ever did come on again ( mine has come on again after a beyond flattened my battery!) you're sorted.

Cheers


----------



## fanaloneman (Jan 23, 2011)

Oak said:


> fanaloneman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks
> ...


Hi there

Thanks very much for that. I've been in touch with the friend that is/was going to fit the new slip ring but I'm going to have a look at it to find the part number and see if there is an alternative on eBay. I have the feeling that the slip ring is actually faulty which is why after cancelling the light it comes back on again on steering lock.

Does anybody know if I telephone Audi whether they will be able to tell me the exact slip ring that was originally fitted to the car? tia


----------

